# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Land setup?

## Jack

Can budgets frogs have land setups with water bowls because I just saw these photos.

----------


## Brett

Nope. They need to be kept in water. I'm thinking they were just taken out of the water to be photographed and stuff.

----------


## Jack

> Nope. They need to be kept in water. I'm thinking they were just taken out of the water to be photographed and stuff.


If I were to put a rock or something in do you think it would ever climb out of the water on to it?

----------


## Brett

I don't really know for sure, but I doubt it. My understanding is that they pretty much spend all of their time in water unless they're estivating.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I believe the dwarf species of Budgett's are more terrestrial than their larger reletives, but will still remain in water most of the time.

----------


## Namio

> If I were to put a rock or something in do you think it would ever climb out of the water on to it?


The only time a Budgett's frog that will climb out of water is when you mimic the drying of the pond which triggers their instinct to find land in order to burrow down and estivate.  If you provide them with normal/appropriate conditions they will never get out of water.




> Can budgets frogs have land setups with water bowls.


That would not work. Imagine Budgett's frog as almost like a fish in the frog world. You would not want to put a fish in such setup, would you?

----------


## CHiNO

i have provided mine with zoo med turtle dock before. he seem to enjoy it, and would jump into the water if i came too close.

----------

